# Buying new GPU



## XhovercatX

Hello.
My computer got the specs of:
Intel Core 2 Quad 2.5GHz
4 GB Ram
ATI Radeon HD 4650
............................................................................................................
Its Named HP Pavilion P6320sc
............................................................................................................
I am thinking of bying a Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 2gb.
I know i need to get a new power unit. ( 600 Watt )
But the main Question is I don't know if my motherboard will bottleneck it?
What do you guys think. And is there a good way to see if my motherboard will handle it?

From: Happy New Member


----------



## Perkomate

please don't double post


----------



## Shane

http://www.computerforum.com/204854-need-help-buying-new-gpu.html


----------

